# Wilson Combat EDC X9L



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Wilson Combat EDC X9L WOW just WOW!

But here is the conundrum;

Save the $3000 for retirement to pay someone to wipe my ass when I'm a feeble lentil soup drinking heavily bearded invalid or spend it on the Wilson Combat EDC X9L now and enjoy it until, well, I can't?

What to do? What to do?...









Available Calibers: 9mm
Magazine Capacity: 15 or 18 rounds
Barrel Length: 5"
Overall Length: 8.7"
Sight Radius: 6.6"
Height: 5.25"
Width: 1.4"
Weight Empty: 32.4 oz
Weight Loaded: 42.5 oz
Accuracy Guarantee: 1" at 25 yds

High-Capacity Compact Size Aluminum X-Frame with Reliability Enhanced Frame Rails
Unique X-TAC Frontstrap/Backstrap Treatment
Concealment Bullet Proof® Hammer
Bullet Proof® Thumb Safety
3 ½# - 4 ½# Crisp Trigger Pull with Medium Length Pad
Bullet Proof® Magazine Release
Black G10 Aggressive Starburst Grips with Pewter Medallions
5" Stainless Steel Tri-Top Slide with External Extractor
Unique X-TAC Rear & Front Cocking Serration Treatment on Slide
Heavy Machine Chamfer on Bottom of Slide
Tactical Adjustable Battlesight with Fiber Optic Front Sight with 4-40 Hex Head Cap Screw
5" Stainless Barrel and Bushing with Reliability Enhancing Lock-up, Flush Cut Reverse Crown
Fluted Chamber
30 LPI Slide Top Serrations
40 LPI Serrated Rear of Slide
Carry Cuts/Ball Endmill Cuts
2 18-Round Capacity Magazines With Optional Magwell
2 15-Round Capacity Magazine Without Magwell

https://www.wilsoncombat.com/edc-x9l/
https://www.personaldefenseworld.com/2019/04/full-size-wilson-combat-edc-x9l-review/


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

This is exactly my dream gun!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd buy 3 of these.

You could always sell a couple in case you didn't like the arse wipers and still have one for defense. But we all get off on different things.:vs_laugh:

https://armscor.com/firearms/ria/tac-series/tac-ultra-fs-hc-9mm/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey you could stroke out at breakfast tomorrow. Vote here for Wilson.


----------

